# Some more pictures



## Don I (Sep 30, 2016)

[/url]image hosting[/IMG]
Pahp. Vanda M. Pearman



[/url]upload pic[/IMG]
P. glaucophyllum and P. liemianum



[/url]img host[/IMG]
Phrag. besseae I think it's wondering what's going on. I bought it at the show last weekend alsoalong with an Aerangis citrata that has a tiny flower stock just showing.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2016)

Your coding is off but we can see the photos. Thanks for sharing. Yay besseae!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2016)

Nice flowers, Don.


----------



## troy (Sep 30, 2016)

Excellent blooming!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## abax (Oct 1, 2016)

Love the VMP and really need one like that. You have some lovely flowers to enjoy and share.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 1, 2016)

very nice, thanks.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 3, 2016)

I've been waiting nearly 3 years for my Vanda M. Pearman to flower, gosh! lol


----------



## John M (Oct 4, 2016)

Very nice....all of them! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 4, 2016)

Good looking group.


----------

